# Rend lake IL report



## earl60446 (Apr 30, 2017)

Fished Rend Lake in Illinois on Thursday, Friday and Saturday. In spite of all the rain and inclement weather
we were able to catch hundreds of crappie, most small of course but enough good sized ones to make it a successful trip
and a lot of fun. Fish were caught in 2 foot or less of water very near or in the buck brush plus near downed trees
or flooded tree's. Crappie love the vertical structure.
Tim


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Apr 30, 2017)

Good to hear they're biting! Did a lot of deer hunting and pheasant hunting out there growing up. Lived in Madison county for 13 years.


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2017)

Awesome! Would love to make it out there one day for a crappie festival!


----------



## richg99 (May 1, 2017)

On a trip, my wife and I stayed over and golfed at the Rend Lake GC about ten years ago. Nice area. Understand that Rend Lake has some big LM bass, too.

Thanks for the report.

richg99


----------



## earl60446 (May 2, 2017)

Lake has LM Bass (caught a couple 14 inchers on my crappie minnow), freshwater drum, channel and flathead catfish, bluegill and lots of crappie.
Probably alligator gar too. The big IL owned resort is closed now, IL can't manage anything right but there are local campgrounds and cabins to
stay at.
Tim


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 2, 2017)

Fitzgerald state park is where we always camped. Steer clear of the Ina boat ramp if alone and unarmed especially after dark. If nothing's changed that's where a lot of drug activity and other things went on.


----------

